# Ruf für Städte



## Killding (10. Dezember 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Hallo Liebe buffies,[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]wie schon im Titel steht, wollte ich wissen wieso ich kein ruf in Instanzen bekomme für og,bilgewasserkartell usw bekomme obwohl ich die Wappenröcke anhabe :S[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Kann mir da jmd helfen oder sagen wie des funktioniert.[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Achja bin lvl 66 ![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mfg Killding[/font]


----------



## Draceus (10. Dezember 2010)

Die Wappenröcke gehen nicht in inis von BC.
Da dun ja lvl 66 bist denk ich mal das du hauptsächlich in BC inis unterwegs bist.


----------



## Killding (10. Dezember 2010)

Draceus schrieb:


> Die Wappenröcke gehen nicht in inis von BC.
> Da dun ja lvl 66 bist denk ich mal das du hauptsächlich in BC inis unterwegs bist.



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]also ab wotlk inis gehts ?[/font]


----------



## Versace83 (10. Dezember 2010)

und man bekommt auch keinen Ruf in den Nordend Inis... hab meinen kleinen Schami inzwischen auf 70 gelevelt, in den classic Inis gab es (ausser in ZF) Ruf mit den Wappenroecken, in TBC nicht, aber das wurde ja angeguendigt, allerdings war ich nun auch schon 3 Mal in Burg Utgarde und habe keinen Ruf trotz Wappenrock bekommen... entweder ein bug oder man bekommt Ruf erst in den heros bzw. in den cata Inis.


----------



## Draceus (10. Dezember 2010)

Stand irgendwo mal bei Buffed.de in einem Artikel aber ich weis jetzt nicht mehr wo. 
Für die Gobos hab ich jedenfals schon ruf in wotlk inis bekommen.
Du kannst ja auch mal aus langerweile die ganzen alten inis durch zocken, hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Lornorr (10. Dezember 2010)

mit den neuen (cataclysm) wappenröcken kannste nur ruf sammeln in 85er! Instanzen. Das gilt für die neuen Fraktionen die in den neuen Gebieten verstreut sind.

Das Bilgerwasserkartell ist da anders, da kannste denke ich Ruf sammeln, wenn du in irgendeine Instanz gehst.

Wie das mit den Wotlk Fraktionen aussieht weiß ich garnicht. aber ich würde schätzen dass du erst ab 70 in ab 70er inis damit anfangen kannst per wappenrock für eine der fraktionen ruf zu sammeln.


----------



## Versace83 (10. Dezember 2010)

@ Lornorr: wie es in der Ueberschrift seht, geht es hier ausschliesslich um die Wappenroecke der verschiedenen Staedte/Rassen, nicht um cataclysm bzw. wotlk Fraktionen


----------



## sensêij1988 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ruf gibt es nur in classic,Nordend HC Cata nhc wie es mit den HC steht weis ich nicht glaube aber man bekommt auch da durch den wappenrock ruf


----------

